# Foot Anstey/TSW Building, Plymouth, Nov 09



## Scrub2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

Went with Scotty.

Been a while since we have done something in Plym so was nice to get out there. Had my eye on this for months. Access was our usual 'mission to get in - easy to get out' 

Now being demolished so was time to get it done. 

[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_South_West"]Some history on TSW[/ame]

Anyone remember the legend that was Gus honeybun? [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gus_Honeybun"]Here he is[/ame]

Pics:



























Baby sandbags for soundproofing










Love the soundproofing - note chicken wire










Gantry





No idea










Main studio


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 25, 2009)

Is that a wall made of sandbags in pic 6?

(it could be that late nights and the red bull i have been suffering from)


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

Home Guard said:


> Is that a wall made of sandbags in pic 6?
> 
> (it could be that late nights and the red bull i have been suffering from)



Yer dude, spot on...BUT they were only 4 inches in size


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 25, 2009)

I wonder why they did that, sounds pretty random.

Were they filled with sand or anything else? (random question i know, just wondering)


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

Home Guard said:


> I wonder why they did that, sounds pretty random.
> 
> Were they filled with sand or anything else? (random question i know, just wondering)



Yer just sand chap.......can only imagine they were good for soundproof where the cable runs were!


----------



## shipwreck (Nov 25, 2009)

I remember Gus Honeybuns magic birthdays, where they'd change the studio background as some sort of birthday treat, lol! That's going back a bit!!!


----------



## Timmy (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Scrub

nice pics there mate... i did look at this place whiles out on the town a few weeks back... made me wonder what was going on with it... now i know it looks too good to be knocked down tho (walking passed...) 


scotty will tell you about are little/large explore its slowly coming together - still waiting on mr driver


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 26, 2009)

Any luck on finding the tunnel linkiing the Athenaeum?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

Went all over the place and found nothing dude.... I've also heard that this tunnel actually links the Athenaeum to the Reel cinema...who knows.....


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 26, 2009)

Scrub2000 said:


> Went all over the place and found nothing dude.... I've also heard that this tunnel actually links the Athenaeum to the Reel cinema...who knows.....



Seek further into the buildings history  Although it's highly probable that this way is now blocked, & most certainly will be once the structural demo begins.


----------



## spikey (Nov 27, 2009)

think the tunnel was between the reel cinema and the ath theatre - the tsw builing too new 

and suppose to be the 'beatles' signature down there as well.


----------



## smax man (Nov 27, 2009)

great pics guys 

i had thought about this one but had not realised that denoltsion had started


----------



## mk1kebab (Nov 27, 2009)

nice 1 guys, I had my eye on this ever since I saw that it was boarded up! the tv studios look cool, i had no idea they were even there!


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 27, 2009)

spikey said:


> think the tunnel was between the reel cinema and the ath theatre - the tsw builing too new
> 
> and suppose to be the 'beatles' signature down there as well.



Westward TV Studios opened in '61. Beatles appeared in '63.

Link to the footage of them walking the tunnel, about 2.25 mins in & the out the side doors of the Atheneaum to the ABC Cinema

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRcLAK0h8l0[/nomedia]

Legends. 

Here's another link, which includes the story of the site being haunted due to being built on a Napoleonic burial site.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUUR6KQzllg[/nomedia]

Hope this helps!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 27, 2009)

ncie bit of history there badoosh. 
but sadly, like scrub said.
no sign of any tunnel enterence or exit or any sign of it.


heres my pics.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gus Honeybun was a legend!

Bunnyhops, winks & the changing background!

Although if the presenter was wearing a jumper with the right colour in, then the image was projected onto their jumper too!


----------



## Underworld (Nov 28, 2009)

I know for a fact that there is a tunnel between the 2 buildings.

UW


----------



## crazyjon (Nov 29, 2009)

wow i walk past this place all the time and never even new it was empty wot a find and a great shame its going, the tsw links on u tube brought a tear to the eye especialy the music link they had for the bits between the progs [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_TKQd-xCLE[/nomedia] .Had a look at the old T S W building today 31/11/09 dont think this building is going to be up for much longer they seam to be getting closer by the day to it.Day by day the last remains of t s w are going for ever


----------

